
The internet was supposed to save the world. What happened? - eaguyhn
https://logicmag.io/03-flying-blind/
======
andymoe
I think it probably has.

~~~
justherefortart
Agreed. The Internet has allowed so many more freedoms and opportunities to
communicate that were just Sci-Fi dreams when I was a kid in the 70s/80s.

Now with that increased communication medium we also get the negatives of very
specific propaganda and marketing. But we were getting that before anyway,
just not to this level of granularity.

